# Youth Hunt Weekend



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Kids are going to get spoiled hunting ducks in September. It’s becoming a trophy hunt, where only mature birds are taken. What’s going to happen when a kid turns 17 and has to break ice in November and shoot mergansers?

Just joking....mocking the anti youth hunt deer whiners.

Get some kids out there this weekend and let the empty a box of shells. It’s such a fun hunt for the kids!


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed.

My 14yo has been shooting trap/skeet all summer getting ready, so hopefully he does more than just SCARE a few birds this year!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I have 2 Utes lined up and primed for their first duck hunt ever Saturday!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter does a mean merganser call. Unt! Unt unt unt unt!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Agreed on the deer whining. I bow hunt now and then, this year I'm not sure I even want to buy a tag and be associated with a group of bitching, crying babies. (Not speaking to all deer hunters of course, I'd assume the silent majority is fine.)

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Is fishpoint worth trying this weekend ? I think In past was pretty low numbers, but my son is tired of same spot and only seeing woodies lol, plus my 11.5yr old wants to go this year .


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Can’t wait! taking a 10 and 15 year old. Our private water is loaded with woodies and mallys.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

kdogger said:


> Kids are going to get spoiled hunting ducks in September. It’s becoming a trophy hunt, where only mature birds are taken. What’s going to happen when a kid turns 17 and has to break ice in November and shoot mergansers?
> 
> Just joking....mocking the anti youth hunt deer whiners.
> 
> Get some kids out there this weekend and let the empty a box of shells. It’s such a fun hunt for the kids!


The Duck commander turds are just as bad. “Kids are educating all the ducks!!!..blah blah blah” the fun patrol is everywhere.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes my boys will be shooting up the state land spot full of woodies unless we try somewhere else different but it’s a bitch getting the kayak and gear back there long walk plus the skeeters will be full force this year lol always fun though, my 3 boys went 1-3 on deer


----------



## aven (Jan 14, 2018)

First time bringing the kids out duck hunting this weekend. I have questions i hope someone can help with. What licenses do i need for kids under 16? From what i can figure out it is only the base license and they don't need a federal stamp. If thats true is it only for youth hunt weekend. What if they go hunting during regular season. Is it the same?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

aven said:


> First time bringing the kids out duck hunting this weekend. I have questions i hope someone can help with. What licenses do i need for kids under 16? From what i can figure out it is only the base license and they don't need a federal stamp. If thats true is it only for youth hunt weekend. What if they go hunting during regular season. Is it the same?


Just a base, no stamp
Good for the whole season


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

They still need a waterfowl license too, but its free for youth.

Base License ($6)
Youth Waterfowl (Free)
HIP
Will also need Fed Stamp once they turn 16. ($25)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Base license price jumps at 16. My daughter's (16) licenses cost the same as mine this year.

Scouted this morning. Lots of nasty algae. Few mosquitoes. Only a hand full of ducks but I could have shot 5 of them as I accidentally set up too close to the X. Had to drag the kayak out through the woods over a big ass hill like a ninja to not blow them out. It's going to be intense for about 10 minutes Saturday.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

aven said:


> First time bringing the kids out duck hunting this weekend. I have questions i hope someone can help with. What licenses do i need for kids under 16? From what i can figure out it is only the base license and they don't need a federal stamp. If thats true is it only for youth hunt weekend. What if they go hunting during regular season. Is it the same?


In addition to the base under 16 must have the HIP endorsement. No federal, no state.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

GADWALL21 said:


> In addition to the base under 16 must have the HIP endorsement. No federal, no state.


Didn't you just get a new HIP Rich? Saw your favorite cousins yesterday...


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

GADWALL21 said:


> In addition to the base under 16 must have the HIP endorsement. No federal, no state.



They need to change that somehow... I knew it was needed, both clerks had no clue. I went behind the counter to look at options on the screen in order to tell them what I needed. Hope I did it right.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm all for the youth hunt. If I had a ute hunter I'd make them wear and use retro gear. Nothin' turns a boy into a man quicker than cold feet in rubber waders and humping deeks in a wet Army duffle bag.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got 3 youth shooters this year (+ an adult for each), and 3 younger kids that are coming to watch. Scouted it and the spot is crawling with woodies, hopefully they can knock a few down my dog is ready!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Captain said:


> Didn't you just get a new HIP Rich? Saw your favorite cousins yesterday...


Were you at a buffet :lol:


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes i didnt realize my 16yr old needs a fed stamp and waterfowl license almost makes it not worth going for 1 hunt spending that much, dont make sense why they are charging a 16yr old more for his last youth hunt??


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

They could just drop the age limit to 15 and we lose a year.

I've spent way more than $25 just scouting, and the money goes to a good cause.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

onebad800 said:


> Yes i didnt realize my 16yr old needs a fed stamp and waterfowl license almost makes it not worth going for 1 hunt spending that much, dont make sense why they are charging a 16yr old more for his last youth hunt??


Huh?
Nobody is charging you anything for JUST the youth hunt. Nobody is telling that 16yo that they can only hunt the youth hunt. Buy the 16 yo a license and a stamp and he can hunt every day of the season, just like everybody else. the money spent on the 16 yo's license is spread out over a full 60 day season, just like your license. As a matter of fact, since the youth get these few extra days to hunt, their cost per day is even less than yours.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

The idea is you will take them more than once during the season. Do you not hunt waterfowl???


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

eye-sore said:


> The idea is you will take them more than once during the season. Do you not hunt waterfowl???



I was hoping that was a play off of the whitetail forum about not taking kids during the regular season.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

lefty421 said:


> Huh?
> Nobody is charging you anything for JUST the youth hunt. Nobody is telling that 16yo that they can only hunt the youth hunt. Buy the 16 yo a license and a stamp and he can hunt every day of the season, just like everybody else. the money spent on the 16 yo's license is spread out over a full 60 day season, just like your license. As a matter of fact, since the youth get these few extra days to hunt, their cost per day is even less than yours.


I get it but it’s the only time he will go, we deer hunt when time permits. And since he is only 16 he can’t legally just go on his own yet ? I know when I was 16 we went pheasant hunting soon as we had our license to drive every day !!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't forget! If you are hunting with Gibraltar Duck Hunter's/Waterfowl USA, at Pointe Mouillee, stick around after your event is over and enjoy the waterfowl festival! There will be a lot of young hunters there, why don't so, or all, of you enter into the shooting events? We would LOVE to have new blood shooting in them! Saturday is the Lake Erie two man layout shooting competition, come over and enter! 

THEN

Come back on Sunday and enter the 72nd Michigan Duck Hunter's tournament, youth division. Your participation, in events like this, will help the efforts to keep our sport, and traditions, alive!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

onebad800 said:


> Yes i didnt realize my 16yr old needs a fed stamp and waterfowl license almost makes it not worth going for 1 hunt spending that much, dont make sense why they are charging a 16yr old more for his last youth hunt??


He just needs to prioritize things, Duck hunting or deer waiting? Ez choice to me.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

onebad800 said:


> I get it but it’s the only time he will go, we deer hunt when time permits. !!


It doesn’t take to many good duck hunts before you are looking to the sky and wondering where all the 3 shot bursts are coming from when you are DEER hunting. Truth!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Do what my buddy does. Whack the first decent doe he sees during bow season. Hunt waterfowl until freeze up which dries up the birds using his fields. Revert back to deer hunting.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes I use to duck hunt lot but it got tough once I was married and kids , before I was hunting every weekend and then some but now I have select weekends to hunt and typically choose deer hunting since all 3 boys like that , I’m taking my 11yr old tomorrow we will see how that goes hitting the skeet range tonight since he hasn’t shot the shotgun ever? Who knows he may not like the kick and not want to go??


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

onebad800 said:


> hitting the skeet range tonight since he hasn’t shot the shotgun ever? Who knows he may not like the kick and not want to go??


I guess that's one way you could do it...


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

onebad800 said:


> Yes I use to duck hunt lot but it got tough once I was married and kids , before I was hunting every weekend and then some but now I have select weekends to hunt and typically choose deer hunting since all 3 boys like that , I’m taking my 11yr old tomorrow we will see how that goes hitting the skeet range tonight since he hasn’t shot the shotgun ever? Who knows he may not like the kick and not want to go??


Glad he is familiarizing himself with the firearm before putting him in a hunting situation with it.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

The deeks are in the bag and ready to go. 9 years old and wants to give it a try. Have a trip mapped out that should give him some opportunities on Woodies. After that we're moving and setting up shop where his uncle and I can work on our Mallard and Geese calling and he can blast away if he's still interested.

Going to be using his Uncle's Rossi Trifecta with the 20 gauge barrel. We let him pound some ground targets with it over the summer. If water swatting ducks is what it takes to get him hooked, I don't care. He's convinced that if we "call them in good" he can hit a flyer. Fingers crossed there.

Bonus pic from a couple days ago. When the water is warm you don't even need a retriever. Just a kid that loves waterfowl and playing in the water.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The 390 has spoken twice and two woodies are belly up.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Slow but having fun. Tough getting up after late football game.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Little slow since the early furry but got some action no hits yet , little slow to get a shot off lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Hunted this field the other day and shot 5 geese. Couldn’t keep the ducks off of us. Went back today and no ducks. A few geese swung low over top and the boys were lucky enough to sail one down behind us. Alllll morning we’re wondering where these dang things were. 3 came in at about 8:30 and all 3 left. Was really hoping more would come in. Between 9 and 9:15 the birds came in two solid waves. The boys shot 4 in the first flock, 8 out of the second and limited! It was action packed when it finally happened and they were full of corn. It was really more fun watching them shoot than if I were doing it myself. Dog had a blast and some happy kids, this is what it’s all about.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Slow!!! Watched lots of mallards loafing on BB.
Fyi, never ever ever! buy these shells, field and stream/fiocchi. Many misfires past 2 seasons, different guns. Cost the kid an ez water swat today.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Harsens was a mill pond. Not much moving. Saw 1 goose. 13 year old shot his first duck, going away at 50 yards. DOA. We blooded him and had a ceremony. What great kids I guided. Left their stupid phones behind. LOVE youth hunt!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Played guide for my brother for his last youth hunt. Accidentally stumbled upon the woody X in the dark, as there were feathers everywhere. He shot his 3 in roughly 17 minutes. Here's a terrible pic! 

Also had a pleasant check from a CO and found a bonus goose. Tried looking for the owner thinking a kid had killed but lost his first goose but no avail. The CO said it was an older gentleman who hunts here regularly.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

After yesterday, I figured we could get a quick hunt in before church. Birds started flying around 7:10 because of the clouds. Once they did, he went 3/4 shooting at 3 birds done by 7:18. All feet down in the decoys, a first for me seeing woodducks decoy like that.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Highball28 said:


> After yesterday, I figured we could get a quick hunt in before church. Birds started flying around 7:10 because of the clouds. Once they did, he went 3/4 shooting at 3 birds done by 7:18. All feet down in the decoys, a first for me seeing woodducks decoy like that.
> View attachment 435159
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats to him. Looks like a good day.

He's 17? He looks like he could pass for 25. I bet I know who gets sent into the party store to buy the booze. 

Just kidding, of course.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Congrats to him. Looks like a good day.
> 
> He's 17? He looks like he could pass for 25. I bet I know who gets sent into the party store to buy the booze.
> 
> ...


He's 16, last year for the youth hunt. I got 3 and a half years on him but he's got me and dad by about 3" and 60 lbs.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

He sat across the table from my 16 year old daughter at breakfast yesterday without me needing to treat him like a predator. Then, he was too busy eating three heaping plates from the buffet to say much of anything.

Was he picking out stud stakes or was that all that came in?


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> He sat across the table from my 16 year old daughter at breakfast yesterday without me needing to treat him like a predator. Then, he was too busy eating three heaping plates from the buffet to say much of anything.
> 
> Was he picking out stud stakes or was that all that came in?


Lol! Got lucky with those 3. Hard to tell in the dark, really. Before this weekend he was complaining about how he shoots nothing but hens.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

My crew of hunters, and the blooded one after his first duck. Very slow up there.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

It was my daughters first time in the duck blind. Very slow, lost one.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

We hunted Shiawassee both mornings.
Saturday, we drew 5th out of 15 groups and sunday we drew 8th out of 9 groups.

Saturday morning, no wind, setup in the marsh.

2019-09-23_11-01-24

First they got a couple woodies, one of which was a nice drake.

2019-09-23_10-51-31

Then a lone hen mallard came in, and she went feet up. Then the boys got their first crack at some teal as they came buzzing the marsh, right over our heads. The boys managed to knock one down.

2019-09-23_10-51-17

The rest of the morning was spent with the boys trying to catch up to a few more teal, which they did. they ended up getting two more BWT and finished with 3 for the morning.

Finished with 1 mallard, 2 wood ducks, 3 bwt, and one management coot.

2019-09-23_10-52-17

sunday morning was pretty miserable with non-stop rain, but the boys were troopers and stuck it out and managed 3 more birds. A hen mallard, a hen woodie, and another BWT, along with another management coot.

2019-09-23_10-52-31

Once again, thanks to the DNR and SFCHA, and especially to Dave R. for organizing all the youth activities again. After the hunt, we all got a free lunch and the boys each managed to win some decoys, and free calls from GK. Duck cleaning demonstration by Dave, and some retriever demonstrations too. Great time was had by all and we can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

My husband and I split up with the twins last weekend. One of the boys has a new setter pup so they headed north for the woodcock opener.












That left Eli with me. He's my waterfowl partner. A friend took us out in his boat which is always fun..and something we don't get to do that often. We saw plenty of ducks and he had a couple shots but just couldn't quite deal the deal. Poor guy seems to have inherited my duck curse. He's gotten quite a few geese the last couple years but only one duck. I told him I know exactly how he feels. He did have fun though and that's what counts.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Outdoor Gal said:


> My husband and I split up with the twins last weekend. One of the boys has a new setter pup so they headed north for the woodcock opener.
> 
> View attachment 435955
> 
> ...


That setter looks like it had a great time. LOL


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

On Sunday my nephew was able to tag along. He plays a lot of spots so it's hard to get him out sometimes. The three of us hit a state land spot I had scouted. The kids were troopers through the rain and on/off rain had birds moving all morning. Travis got share of shooting in and scared quite a few woodies. Lol. I managed to drop a lone goose that gave us a passing shot. We just couldn't quite get anything to land in the decoys for Eli to shoot. Right before we called it for the day Travis bagged a woodie hen that he snuck up on. 

After drying off, I'm not sure if I was more wet from the rain or my leaky waders, and going out to lunch, the upland hunters made it home. I suggested Joe and Travis try a quick backyard jump shoot and it paid off. Travis shot another pair of wood ducks and finished the day with his limit! He's hooked and is asking to go goose hunting with us this weekend. I love it!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

andyotto said:


> That setter looks like it had a great time. LOL


Lol! That dog and water / mud go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------

